# General > Photography >  coca cola truck (Kenworth)

## mufasa



----------


## donnick

oh nice 1 big trucking  ::  holidays are coming  holidays are coming lalaallalal

----------


## Kenn

Where can I get 1? Great shot.

----------


## dan67



----------


## *Martin*

Holidays are comin...Holidays are comin

----------


## dragonfly

> Holidays are comin...Holidays are comin


lol thats exactly what I was thinking too, got the tune in my head now!

great shot mufasa

----------

